# Resellers permit /id tax numbers



## Moebluedreams (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi everyone ok heres the deal I live in california and a wholesaler in california says I need a tax I.d number or permit if I live in california.Then I found a wholesaler in Georgia an thier policy said if you live in Georgia you need a tax I.d number and if you dont you dont need one......why is that? If I go with the wholesaler from Georgia is that ok? Any knowledge will help

Sent from my LG-MS690 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

I would stick with those with warehouses in California unless you can get free shipping or don't care if it takes several days to receive your goods. I'm in Cali and if I order by 3pm my shirts are T my door step next day. FYI wholesale lic. is free and easy to obtain.


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

thats a good one for me to scratch my head. I know I had to give every wholesale company I deal with a tax id form and I don't even live in any of the states they have a warehouse in. don't mind me asking what is the company name. I would have to look also. Sometimes these folks have a tax id and have like myself access to the wholesaler and sell the shirts to people like you with abit of a upcharge.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Get the California tax ID, then you can buy from wholesalers in California. Otherwise you will be paying California sales tax on all the goods you buy for resale. What's the point in paying extra?

When you buy from out of state, that merchant may not need to charge you sales tax if they don't have an office here. However, they gave you incorrect information when they told you that you didn't need a CA tax ID. California still requires you to pay sales tax -- called a use tax -- for anything you buy out of state. Few people do, but it's still the law. If you're buying wholesale from out of state, and they are not charging tax, you STILL need the tax ID resale number to exempt your out-of-state purchases. Otherwise you are still on the hook for paying use taxes on those purchases.

Never listen to a vendor who doesn't live in your state and understands your state's laws. Calif has a pretty good Web site that explains a lot of this, so you don't need to guess what what to do.


----------



## Moebluedreams (Jul 4, 2012)

Is there anyway I can get it online???

Sent from my LG-MS690 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Online is about the only way they want you to do it nowadays. Do a Web search for California State Board of Equalization. You'll find the links on their site.


----------



## patlew (Jul 10, 2012)

Got mine last week on-line. Took 1 day and cost $85. Very easy. Got it thru infotaxsquare.com

Best of Luck!


----------



## Moebluedreams (Jul 4, 2012)

@patlew did u buy a tax I.d number or resellers permit??is there a diffrence??

Sent from my LG-MS690 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## patlew (Jul 10, 2012)

The seller's permit is the ca sales tax number

Best of Luck!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

In California you get a sellers permit from the Board of Equalization. Register for a Permit, License, or Account - California State Board of Equalization

Go to your local city hall for a business license.
Go to the IRS for an EIN (free) Apply for an Employer Identification Number (EIN) Online
Go to your county if you are going to be a DBA
Go to the Secretary of State if you are going to be an LLC/LLP or Corp Starting a Business - Business Entities - California Secretary of State

And, since you are in Califoria and you are going to be a garment manufacturer, you need this special permit http://www.dir.ca.gov/dlse/HowToObta...gistration.htm

You will also need to register with the county you are in for property tax. The county will charge you about 1%/yr on all of your business property and non-saleable supplies. 

Go to Legal Zoom if you want someone else to do it all for you LegalZoom: Online Legal Document Services: LLC, Wills, Incorporation, Divorce & More

You will need your Articles of Incorporation/Agreement or your DBA filing along with your EIN to get a bank account. 

Good luck


----------



## Moebluedreams (Jul 4, 2012)

@binki I registered for a sellers permit on the california board equalization,i guess it was approved.it says it expires in 90 days :/ I didnt know I needed all the other stuff...i dont have a store or anything I plan on startin at a flea market and online

Sent from my LG-MS690 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Moebluedreams (Jul 4, 2012)

An I have no employees

Sent from my LG-MS690 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If it expires in 90 days then you have a temporary permit. If you need to go beyond that give them a call and you can go perm.


----------



## Moebluedreams (Jul 4, 2012)

But if I jus get an I.d. Tax number I should be ok right 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Moebluedreams (Jul 4, 2012)

Do u know what permits I need to sell to a retail store??? It would probably be all the permits u already suggested huh

Sent from my LG-MS690 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

sellers permit, garment mfg permit and biz license plus your biz registration weather that be a DBA, LLC or Corp.


----------



## Moebluedreams (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok but im not manufactoring anything.im trying to buy some hats wholesale possibly sell at a flea market,out the trunk,or hopfully online via my own website

Sent from my LG-MS690 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

the state is desperate for money. they may or may not come after you for the garment mfg license. otherwise everything else would stand.


----------

